# Where would i find a bag organizer?



## MikeRi24 (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a nifty little jump bag to keep in my personal vehicle for Christmas, however it didnt come with any kind of organization system for the inside of the bag, like where you can divide the inside into little compartments. Any suggestions of where I might find something like this? any suggestions on how to make one?


----------



## abriggs (Jan 2, 2009)

www.galls.com has some I think


----------



## MikeRi24 (Jan 2, 2009)

abriggs said:


> www.galls.com has some I think



they have like a car trunk organizer which would be ok but its too big to fit in the bag.


----------



## abriggs (Jan 2, 2009)

i did some googling... you'll have to poke around at supply places, but there's a zillion of em online


----------



## MikeRi24 (Jan 2, 2009)

abriggs said:


> i did some googling... you'll have to poke around at supply places, but there's a zillion of em online



what did you google? i have been looking under "ems bag organizer / divider , jump bag organizer" and whatnot and have not had much luck.


----------



## tatersalad (Jan 2, 2009)

might want to try 'patrol bag organizer', I've seen items (I think) like what you are talking about listed that way.


----------

